# Dexlight 16-mode CREE at DX



## matics (Apr 21, 2007)

I've been lurking the CPF forums for abut 2 weeks now. This is my first post. I ordered a Jetbeam MKIIx which should be arriving next week. Already have my sights on a few other flashlights I want to get. I've been absorbing info from this site like a sponge.

I've been frequenting kaidomain and dealextreme daily looking for new lights. I came across an interesting one just now. It's described as 'Dexlight Sapphire Cyrstal 3W 16-mode CREE AA/14500 Flashlight Kit'. Not much info on the site yet, but I really enjoyed the torture pics that are posted. Anyone know anything about this light?

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2888


----------



## cage (Apr 21, 2007)

I wish I could afford one of those. Good value for the money.


----------



## big beam (Apr 21, 2007)

Welcome MATICS
Hang on to your wallet.This can be a very dangerous place!!! 
I've been here for a little over a year and  
But I'm having so much fun
ENJOY YOURSELF
DON
BTHW looks like a interesting light


----------



## kanarie (Apr 21, 2007)

Looks promising I hope it has a solid UI and a bright High (100 lumens at least) and a very low LOW. We need the specs!

edit: specs were updated as we speak
150 lumes max and 5% NICE SPECS!

one thing :*"comes in sealed JetBeam retail packaging with the following items:"

* Is this a Jetbeam?


----------



## Pumaman (Apr 21, 2007)

Dexlight=Rexlight?


----------



## Nake (Apr 21, 2007)

The description of the accessories and light modes sure sound like a MKIIx.


----------



## BillMPL (Apr 21, 2007)

Sounds to me like a light that DX and Jetbeam might be making together? Maybe as part of their reconciling, DX agreed to help finance a new light?


----------



## TOOCOOL (Apr 21, 2007)

It looks almost the same as the Rexlight 2.0 ecept the lanyard holes are a little different. So China now clones China


----------



## LGCubana (Apr 21, 2007)

Just for grins, I saved the contents of the DexLight website. Should be interesting to see what changes are made during the development stages.

What would be funny; DX cut out the middle man (JetBeam License holder) & is dealing directly with the factory.

_"A JetBeam by any other name, will smell just the same"_


----------



## nakahoshi (Apr 21, 2007)

I should be doing a review with this light by the end of next week. Stay Tuned


----------



## kanarie (Apr 21, 2007)

Maybe the Jetbeam factory makes a series especially for DX with some minor differences (round body) so the official Jeatbeam dealers can't complain.

for 40 bucks I want one


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 21, 2007)

nakahoshi said:


> I should be doing a review with this light by the end of next week. Stay Tuned



:twothumbs Will be looking forward to that review Nakahoshi keep us posted!!!

looks like a tad longer the C-LE if it is a Jetbeam but with reverse clicky an able to use 14500s nice!!!


----------



## Yapo (Apr 21, 2007)

new lights keep coming out before i even receive the ones that ive ordered...at this rate i'll have a light coming to my door every week or two


----------



## Nake (Apr 21, 2007)

Yapo said:


> new lights keep coming out before i even receive the ones that ive ordered...at this rate i'll have a light coming to my door every week or two


 
I know what you mean. I'm waiting on a Rexlight and MKIIx and this one comes out.


----------



## Oculus Sinister (Apr 21, 2007)

The Dexlight X1 has its own page now more picture and details:http://dexlight.dealextreme.com/

Pretty good specifications. The UI seems the same as JetBeam MKIIx. 

You have to sign up for a invitation number. http://www.dealextreme.com/feedbacks/subscribetoproduct.dx/sku.2888

DX looks to be firing a shot over the deck of JetBeam/RexLight

I like that the competition keeps bringing the price down and quality up.

We win.:thumbsup:


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 21, 2007)

TOOCOOL said:


> ...So China now clones China...


I think this has been true for quite a while. They haven't found any lights in the US (outside the Surefire niche) worth cloning for some time. Most of these lights are clones of the L1P which was an innovative development of Fenix.

On another note, this is what my Rexlight 2.0 is good for. It keeps me from spending any money on lights like this while I'm waiting for my Rexlight because I don't know what I have yet.

Saves me money in the long run, really....:laughing:


----------



## mhubble (Apr 21, 2007)

16 Modes???? Why would anybody need that?


If this light is like the REXLIGHT we might see one by Christmas.


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Apr 21, 2007)

Is it just me or are there too many lights that are very similar? Just doesn't excite me anymore. 16 mode? Why WOULD anyone need that? I'd wish there are more orginal AA lights. 

Other than that, I love that this light uses Sapphire Crystal.


----------



## Nake (Apr 21, 2007)

mhubble said:


> 16 Modes???? Why would anybody need that?


 
I agree, also why does my cellphone have a camera and 10 other functions I don't use.


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 21, 2007)

Nake said:


> I agree, also why does my cellphone have a camera and 10 other functions I don't use.



Gone are them days when their used to be the simple high-med-low an no fancy modes!!!


----------



## big beam (Apr 21, 2007)

That UI looks familiar doesn't it  
DON


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 21, 2007)

I was excited until I saw the horrid benchmark of all the lights that I've so far been underwhelmed by this year...
Reverse Clickie :thumbsdow

"New" "Improved" UIs and a few more lumens claimed than the next guy isn't going to hold the attention of the enthusiasts IMO. The Cree-Craze is dying down and now theres enough competition to be picky.

Looks like a great light, but nothing any more special than a JB, or a Fenix, or a Amlite, or a Huntlight, or a Ultrafire.

I want to give Kyle my money but I'm starting to realize that I'm buying the same thing that I've already bought a few times over the past 3 months. I want something actually better now.


----------



## LowBat (Apr 21, 2007)

I wonder if there is any type of regulation or is it simply direct drive.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Apr 21, 2007)

Following from his web page
==========
Automatic output levels based on type of battery used:
0.7V ~ 2.2V - works at 1W regulated
2.2V ~ 3.7V - works at 3W regulated
3.7V ~ 4.2V - works at 3W+ direct drive 
==========

Rexlights keeps it under regulation all the way to 4.2V. Unfortunately, because of that the Dexlight should easily beat it on the brightness with 14500 rechargeable battery.

UI on Rex and Dex is different and so is the circuitry. Rexlight does NOT drive the LED hard. I wish it did.

- Vikas


----------



## luchs (Apr 21, 2007)

*did you see the terrible blue tint on the indoor beamshots??

*
why did they call it Dexlight like rexlight??
to hit kai with his rexlights??:touche:.

seems to me as rexlight and jetbeam comes from the same factory - and also dexlight do so.


----------



## Meduza (Apr 21, 2007)

well, kai made a special with a factory to sell a brand new model of 1AA light, then kyle feels he also has to offer his customers something like that.

If you read the product comments you can see that kyle has comfirmed that is it the same LE as JetBeam...


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 21, 2007)

luchs said:


> *did you see the terrible blue tint on the indoor beamshots??
> 
> *
> why did they call it Dexlight like rexlight??
> ...


They probably had the camera's white balance set to auto, which would then select an incandescent setting since it looks like most of the light in the room is coming from the incan bulbs in the ceiling. Any LED will look very blue if the camera's white point is calibrated for incandescent, camera's don't compensate for white-balance as effectively as our brains do. The tint may be fine, or it may be very bad, it's hard to tell. The best way to tell is probably to adjust the white balance for daylight and take all the photos that way.

Either way though, I agree with the poster on the sales page who said that the light would be a lot more attractive with a forward clicky. That's especially true with the multiple levels -- that way just push the switch partially in to "step though" the levels and latch it once you've foudn the proper level. Reverse clickies or twisties to step through multiple levels can get irritating.


----------



## matrixshaman (Apr 21, 2007)

That's a Rexlight or clone of one if I ever saw one - same squared off knurling on the body and everything else is looking too close to the Rexlight to be anything but a rebranded or clone of it. I'd say there is some serious competition between DX and Kai.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 21, 2007)

matrixshaman said:


> That's a Rexlight or clone of one if I ever saw one - same squared off knurling on the body and everything else is looking too close to the Rexlight to be anything but a rebranded or clone of it. I'd say there is some serious competition between DX and Kai.


Looks like a Rexlight body, but using the circuit from the Jetbeam Mk2, which I understand is a better driver from most of the reports I've heard of the Rexlight. (We cancelled our Rexlight order after reading the initial reports, Jetbeam C-LEs from DX are in the mail though)


----------



## dig-it (Apr 21, 2007)

Now we just need someone in Huston to come out with a Texlight.


----------



## DrifT3R (Apr 21, 2007)

what a bloody ridiculous name. I probably won't buy it if it says "DEXLIGHT" on it


----------



## Nell (Apr 21, 2007)

These lights are popping up like weeds. All the different models with different specs. How is anyone to remember what unit takes a 14500 or a alk. AA. 
I am not complaining, just getting poorer by the second.


----------



## Zerius (Apr 21, 2007)

Makes more sense to call it a Dexlight IMO (D-eal EX-treme LIGHT)


----------



## greenstuffs (Apr 21, 2007)

this looks like a Mk2X hehehe


----------



## FlashKat (Apr 21, 2007)

I am staying away from dealextreme!!! I have been receiving too many defective items and their customer service is getting worse. Kyle and Melissa use to take good care of their customers, but lately they new flunkies to do the business and I get the runaround with no response.


----------



## big beam (Apr 21, 2007)

I just wish someone would come out with a 1 AA light with a clickie,glass lens,HAIII,OP reflector,good headsinking and good build quality.For a good price of coarse.Just a simple HD light with good regulation.

OK maybe 2 speed clickie as an option

DON


----------



## Gunner12 (Apr 21, 2007)

^Huntlight makes something you would like. Seoul powered, reverse clickie, single mode $40(link). Or you can skip the HA and get something simular on Dealextreme.

I think DX is geting too big too quickly. People can only do so much before their quality starts to decline. If DX hired more people, they might have better customer servace and QC

The Dexlight has the exact same circuitry as the MkIIX according to Kyle, with some improvements(?). Which means PWM.


----------



## timcodes (Apr 21, 2007)

Gunner12 said:


> ^Huntlight makes something you would like. Seoul powered, reverse clickie, single mode $40(link). Or you can skip the HA and get something simular on Dealextreme.
> 
> I think DX is geting too big too quickly. People can only do so much before their quality starts to decline. If DX hired more people, they might have better customer servace and QC
> 
> The Dexlight has the exact same circuitry as the MkIIX according to Kyle, with some improvements(?). Which means PWM.



Looking at the poor regulation of the rexlight, I'm very dissapointed! 

I hope this light has better regulation, otherwise, count me out!


----------



## LA OZ (Apr 21, 2007)

Not another light. I am going crazy with the amount of new torches that have come out. I am still looking for that perfect light. I have not find one yet. This one is not it. The Amilite T5 come close.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 22, 2007)

big beam said:


> I just wish someone would come out with a 1 AA light with a clickie,glass lens,HAIII,OP reflector,good headsinking and good build quality.For a good price of coarse.Just a simple HD light with good regulation.
> 
> OK maybe 2 speed clickie as an option
> 
> DON



IHMO, the following is an interface that someone should try to come out with in a light:

 momentary switch (signal level, doesn't open/close the circuit)
 Click on. Click off. Click and hold to vary brightness: If light is off, light gets brighter. If the light is on, the light gets dimmer. PWM is fine as long as frequency is fast (1000Hz+)
 A dial to change mode between normal mode (described above), momentary mode (max brightness when the button is held, off otherwise), and lockout (button does nothing)
 Fancy strobe modes and such are fine, there are rare occasions where they may be useful (such as making yourself visible while setting up road flares), but one shouldn't have to be forced to "skip past" them just to vary a light's brightness. Using a sequence of clicks to access strobe would be fine -- as clicking-and-holding is what's used to vary brightness.
Honestly, I don't understand why _none_ of the current high end AA/CR123 lights have an elegant interface like this, yet a $9 coin cell light has been doing almost everything I described for about 4 years.


EDIT: Looks like Kyle updated the product page, apparently he meant to say "NON-Reverse" rather than "Reverse" clicky. That sounds like it actually is a forward clicky, which is a huge improvement as it will be easier to "step through" the different modes (though not as elegant as the interface I outlined)


----------



## Yapo (Apr 22, 2007)

yeah so many AA cree lights have been popin up lately...maybe they could put da cree optical lenses into 1 and then i might get one...and as for light levels wouldnt it be better if its clicky on and twist head for changing brightness? like how the fenix lights twist to turbo mode...twist to high medium low or maybe even more levels.

oh yeh and would it be possible to hav 100+ lumens from a cree with just a 1.2/1.5 AA or is it only possible from a 3.7v lithum AA?


----------



## roverjohn (Apr 22, 2007)

dig-it said:


> Now we just need someone in Huston to come out with a Texlight.



Bring up bad memories with your new "Exlight"


----------



## LightScene (Apr 22, 2007)

It would have made more sense to call it a DXlight.


----------



## Calineczka (Apr 22, 2007)

```
[font=Arial][b]Water Resistance: [/b]30 ft.                         [/font]
```

Hmm, intersting, what You think about them?What does it mean?Its possible diving with this torch?


----------



## adnj (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't think that you cn reasonable expect to dive with a light that is water resistant to 2 ATM.


----------



## r0b0r (Apr 22, 2007)

A reverse clicky will prove ineffective once the water pressure is sufficient to depress the button


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 22, 2007)

r0b0r said:


> A reverse clicky will prove ineffective once the water pressure is sufficient to depress the button


Accoding to Kyle now it's actually a "non-reverse" or a forward clicky. In that case, it might not be possible to turn the light _off_ once the water pressure is sufficient.


----------



## r0b0r (Apr 22, 2007)

Certainly the preferred option compared to having no light


----------



## HGUE (Apr 22, 2007)

dig-it said:


> Now we just need someone in Huston to come out with a Texlight.






roverjohn said:


> Bring up bad memories with your new "Exlight"



Or maybe a spicy Mexlight, smuggled over the border to compete with Texlights. 

Or, since this has 16 modes, just name it Hexlight. 


_(I know, this is just stupid..)_


----------



## Lobo (Apr 22, 2007)

Has any one figured out yet what the hell a "non-reverse-type" clickie means???:huh2:


----------



## Gunner12 (Apr 22, 2007)

Lobo said:


> Has any one figured out yet what the hell a "non-reverse-type" clickie means???:huh2:



It can't be placed backwords? I'm confused too. It could be a momentary twistie.


----------



## KnOeFz (Apr 22, 2007)

In post #40 and #47 on this page it's guessed that that's probably a forward clicky...
Sounds convincing to me...


----------



## doc_felixander (Apr 22, 2007)

@2xTrinity:
The Taskled bFlex (and nFlex) converters have that exact interface. 
I really recommend them, they're current regulated, you can set LOTS of things in the setup mode like max current (up to 1A), warning/shutdown voltage and auto-shutoff time, while the primary UI is kept simple. No fancy stuff, just on/off and dimming, everything with one button.

Unfortunately the boards are a bit too big in diameter (1") for most smaller flashlights and the bFlex is buck only. The MaxFlex is still being debugged.


----------



## ksonger (Apr 22, 2007)

likewise, i am still waiting for a u2 style that i ordered just after the lunar new year. if you order be prepared to be patient!

ken




Nake said:


> I know what you mean. I'm waiting on a Rexlight and MKIIx and this one comes out.


----------



## adnj (Apr 22, 2007)

I am really looking forward to the new TaskLED products.


----------



## whc (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks pretty nice, a Mk2X for $40 with a forward clicky. Might just get me one of these...


----------



## lexina (Apr 23, 2007)

2xTrinity said:


> Either way though, I agree with the poster on the sales page who said that the light would be a lot more attractive with a forward clicky. That's especially true with the multiple levels -- that way just push the switch partially in to "step though" the levels and latch it once you've foudn the proper level. Reverse clickies or twisties to step through multiple levels can get irritating.



I have one of those 6-mode Cree drop-in modules and I found that it was very easy to change modes with a reverse clicky. 

A forward clicky may be good at getting you to the first desired mode but makes it hard to change modes because you have to click the light off again.

On the other hand, with a reverse clicky, once you have clicked it on, you just have to press and release the switch half-way as many times as required to get to the desired mode or to change modes. 

It depends on the type of usage. A cyclist who frequently changes between high and low beam would probably find the reverse clicky more user friendly while someone who tends to stay with a particular beam may prefer the forward clicky.

Btw, although Kyle calls it a non-reverse clicky, I believe, from his description that it is actually a standard reverse clicky.


----------



## lexina (Apr 23, 2007)

Lobo said:


> Has any one figured out yet what the hell a "non-reverse-type" clickie means???:huh2:



What Kyle described sounds exactly like a reverse clicky to me!


----------



## Lobo (Apr 23, 2007)

lexina said:


> What Kyle described sounds exactly like a reverse clicky to me!


 
Yeah, I dont think it's a forward clicky either, think somebody should take some time and sit down and explain what a forward clicky is to Kyle, it's a bit misleading now.
And don't really see the point with a forward clicky in a "click for next lvl"-UI anyway. Wouldnt that mean that everytime you release the light it changes lvls, would be a hell of an annoying UI if you ask me(even more annoying than the original which I'm not a big fan of either)... 

Talking about the UI, does anyone know how you get in and out of advanced mode on this light? Cause the advance mode looks perfect for me, 100%, strobe, 5%. This light actually looks pretty sweet for 40USD.


----------



## Nake (Apr 23, 2007)

Deleted because of wrong info, I was confused.


----------



## roverjohn (Apr 23, 2007)

HGUE said:


> Or maybe a spicy Mexlight, smuggled over the border to compete with Texlights.
> 
> Or, since this has 16 modes, just name it Hexlight.
> 
> ...



Bodybuilders would probably like a Pexlight and I'm pretty sure that with 16 modes this would be a Vexlight. I wonder what Kai's Nexlight will be? Also, +1 that this is just stupid.:touche:


----------



## Blindasabat (Apr 23, 2007)

nerdgineer said:


> I think this has been true for quite a while. They haven't found any lights in the US (outside the Surefire niche) worth cloning for some time. Most of these lights are clones of the L1P which was an innovative development of Fenix.


Maglite has been cloned and has sued a lot of companies for copying their designs. No others are big enough to have drawn attention. And the Chinese, Tiawanese, and even Japanese have copied eachother for a long time. The US is not the center of the Asian universe, and some in Asian cultures don't see much if anything American, European, African, etc anyway, so they copy what they can see and see is selling, especially if it is perceived as easy to copy, like the simple design of the L1P.


----------



## gunga (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm surprise no one has mentioned the s*xlight.

It's really good, but battery life is really short...


:lolsign:


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 23, 2007)

gunga said:


> I'm surprise no one has mentioned the s*xlight.
> 
> It's really good, but battery life is really short...
> 
> ...


----------



## Weskix (Apr 24, 2007)

gunga said:


> I'm surprise no one has mentioned the s*xlight.
> 
> It's really good, but battery life is really short...
> 
> ...


 
I bet it would have some serious HA.


----------



## enLIGHTenment (Apr 24, 2007)

The UI looks just a little bit wonky on this thing. 14 presses (!) to turn the light off when in advanced mode? I'll pass.


----------



## KevinCK (Apr 24, 2007)

I wonder if this would be a viable alternative to the rexlight for all those who cancelled due to either delays or gripes over PWM. 

My rexlights still haven't shipped. I probably only have days to decide if i want to cancel and swich to this preorder.

If i play my cards right, i should be able to perpetually have a light on preorder. Always cancelling the previous preorder to switch to the new one. I'll never actually spend another cent but will always have the latest and greatest light 'reserved' for me by preorder.


----------



## TMorita (Apr 24, 2007)

If you look at their "advanced mode" diagram, you will see that it has no "off" mode.

   

 

Toshi


----------



## psyrens (Apr 24, 2007)

Assuming it has the same UI as MKIIx, I thought full click off the light on whatever mode it is.
Am I wrong?



TMorita said:


> If you look at their "advanced mode" diagram, you will see that it has no "off" mode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## julesb (Apr 24, 2007)

Am I wrong?

You're not wrong


----------



## jsr (Apr 25, 2007)

Bajeezers...how many modes is needed in a flashlight? It would be nice if manufacturers focused more on quality of the driver and machining instead of tons of levels and modes. I didn't really consider the MKIIx because of the way-too-complicated-UI for a flashlight...I like the look of the Dexlight, but it seems it will be the same thing...way-too-complicated-UI.


----------



## luminata (Apr 25, 2007)

absolutley right. I think same goes for the extra tailcap boots and other fluff. I would rather just get a solid light with no QC issues and emphasis put on good heat dissipation, a good metal reflector, thick glass lens , solid switch good machining etc.. I would never ever use the mulitcolor switch boots and who cares about a handsome presentation box ? I am seriously considering entering the aa light arena but dont want to get caught in the RExlight fiasco either.


----------



## hail (Apr 25, 2007)

luminata said:


> absolutley right. I think same goes for the extra tailcap boots and other fluff. I would rather just get a solid light with no QC issues and emphasis put on good heat dissipation, a good metal reflector, thick glass lens , solid switch good machining etc.. I would never ever use the mulitcolor switch boots and who cares about a handsome presentation box ? I am seriously considering entering the aa light arena but dont want to get caught in the RExlight fiasco either.


 Very well put. All MOST people "need,want" just a well made light with 3 or 4 levels and one in the aa model to boot. just my .02


----------



## m3ta1head (Apr 25, 2007)

Guys...FULL CLICK is off.

Half click will cycle through all the modes.


----------



## sparkysko (Apr 26, 2007)

I *really* like the Photon Freedom UI. It's not a clicky switch, it's just a button. Click, full on/off. Hold down to dim/brighten, continue holding to cycle through the strobe modes. Click repeatedly to put it into momentary on mode (on when you push button, off when you release button, good for preventing accidental turn ons, although I guess in a normal light, you could just untwist the battery tube a little bit.

I think all a light really needs is low/medium/high, the only thing strobe does is make me feel like throwing up.


----------



## Fluffster (Apr 26, 2007)

sparkysko said:


> I think all a light really needs is low/medium/high, the only thing strobe does is make me feel like throwing up.


Well, I find the .2Hz strobe (1 blink for every 5-6 seconds) of the Photon Freedom really useful, and I suspect the fast strobe might be a nice little attention getter if I'm ever stranded on a busy highway. But I'd have to agree with you that I haven't met anybody yet who enjoys a faceful of 10Hz.


----------



## nanotech17 (Apr 26, 2007)

It's now available but anybody have the invitation code to get the price at $39.95 instead of $45?


----------



## easilyled (Apr 26, 2007)

HGUE said:


> Or maybe a spicy Mexlight, smuggled over the border to compete with Texlights.
> 
> Or, since this has 16 modes, just name it Hexlight.
> 
> ...




Or what about adding 3 modes of vibration and calling it a Sexlight?

Wives and girlfriends will be much more accepting of our hobby then.


----------



## BobbyRS (Apr 26, 2007)

I just got an invitation but am still hesitant to purchase this light. I am still waiting on a clearer explanation on:

1. What "non-reverse" means
2. If PWM is noticeable on low
3. Is 100% brightness the same as "Maximum Brightness" or burst?
4. Besides cost, what is the advantage of this light over the MKIIx? 

Obviously it sort of looks like a Rexlight, but has the MKIIx insides. So, is cost really the only difference here? With so much competition and "knock offs" out there, it is time for everyone to stop making the same light, stop putting so much rarely used "features" in them, and get back to a little more simplicity with features that everyone really uses in the "real world" or at least isn't so over the top.


----------



## nanotech17 (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah.
I just got the invitation as well but I just got the MKIIx yesterday.
So i just wait furthermore i have my sight on this one - http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=1767
1.non reverse - you can toggle between modes without switch it off.
2.MKIIx pwm is very low - you can hardly notice it.
3.Max brighteness is better than 100% brighteness
4.It's the same actually just that i think Dexlight is OEM from DE.


----------



## BobbyRS (Apr 26, 2007)

nanotech17 said:


> 1.non reverse - you can toggle between modes without switch it off.
> 2.MKIIx pwm is very low - you can hardly notice it.
> 3.Max brighteness is better than 100% brighteness
> 4.It's the same actually just that i think Dexlight is OEM from DE.


 
1. But can you turn the light on momentarily without having to click it?

2. According toi Kyle on their forum for the product, he says that the PWM is "definitely improved". Improved over the MKIIx or just in general compared to the other Jetbeam line of lights?

3. So, if there is a difference between Max brightness and 100%, then you can't get to it's max brightness in the advanced mode? Only basic mode? Advanced should at least include the same modes as basic, just with more "other" modes.


----------



## nanotech17 (Apr 26, 2007)

1. No it can do that.
2.I only have 1 JB.
3.You have to toogle to get max brightness and to basic mode vice versa.


----------



## Nake (Apr 26, 2007)

100% is the brightest light output setting on the MKIIx. If the Dexlight is using the same circuitry it should be the same.


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 26, 2007)

Guys is there any reviews of this thing i cant decide between this an the MkIIx what do you suggest!!!


----------



## nanotech17 (Apr 26, 2007)

Dexlight - becoz it's cheaper.
But MKIIx is excellent.


----------



## KevinCK (Apr 26, 2007)

Don't these lights with funky UIs kind of require a reverse clicky? I don't own any lights with a UI so maybe i'm out to lunch.
If i'm getting my reverse/nonreverse correct then...

Reverse clicky:
- Momentary push does nothing
- full click turns it on
- momentary pushes allow you to switch between all the different modes
- full click turns it off
- This works for something like the Dexlight UI

On something like this dexlight with a non-reverse clicky you'd have:
- Momentary push switches modes. But to tell what mode you're on you'd have to keep the button half depressed to get an idea if you're on high, low, strobe or whatnot. The light will go off between mode switching every time you release the button.
- Once you find your desired mode, do you have to finish turning it on by continuing to depress the button all the way? Or if you released the button after finding your desired mode, does doing a full depress of the button turn it on in that mode or switch to the next mode while it turns on.
- When the light is on, a momentary push does nothing.
- Full click turns it off.

So am i out to lunch? Or is there a type of clicky that allows momentary presses both while it's off and while it's on?


----------



## KevinCK (Apr 26, 2007)

Here's an unrelated question. The Rexlight will supposedly be shipping a CR123 body in the future. Will such a thing be possible on the Dexlight?


----------



## nanotech17 (Apr 26, 2007)

MKIIx is a clicky type and it's momentary presses while it's on to toggle between modes.
It's not like Surefire G2 switch where it is momentary presses while it's off.
MKIIx - full click to turns it off.


----------



## LGCubana (Apr 26, 2007)

nanotech17 said:


> It's now available but anybody have the invitation code to get the price at $39.95 instead of $45?


Who knows what the real release date is:

http://dexlight.dealextreme.com/
*Release Date: May 10, 2007*


----------



## BMRSEB (Apr 26, 2007)

I have the invitation code for the DexLight @ $39.95..


----------



## lexina (Apr 26, 2007)

BobbyRS said:


> I just got an invitation but am still hesitant to purchase this light. I am still waiting on a clearer explanation on:
> 
> 1. What "non-reverse" means



I guess it's confirmed that the switch is a normal reverse-clicky.The note on the Jetbeam MkIIx (which has a similar light engine to the Dexlight) has a correction of the description from "non-reverse" to "reverse" :- 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1994


I guess the correction would also apply to the Dexlight. Interesting - I still don't know what they meant by "non-reverse" in the first place!


----------



## LGCubana (Apr 26, 2007)

I think that the "Non-Reverse" came about when they were describing switching modes. Once the unit is on, the switch acts like a forward clickie. Soft taps will get you to the next mode.


----------



## ackbar (Apr 26, 2007)

does anyone know if this light has the same glow-ring between the reflector and the lens as the MIIx?


----------



## nakahoshi (Apr 27, 2007)

Just got my Dexlight in the mail!

Ill be doing a review/overview of the light this weekend, but ill list a few first impressions.
-The Little flair in the tail cap makes the for "cigar style" Grip, it works for me, I have larger hands and its just enough to not feel like the light is going to slip out. 

-The beam is pretty sweet, No obvious rings or donuts. 

-The body is very well built, No issues out of the box with threads or O-Rings, but I was told by DX that it will have thicker threads on its production run. 

-Feels like a well built light, anodizing is very nice (although I received black, production should be Natural I think?)

Only having it turned on for a few minutes now, The UI is a little tricky to get used to, but I will say, when you first turn it on, that level doesn't use PWM, so its a great "Click on and use" Light. (Something that bugs me with my CL-E)

Will have pictures and more details this weekend. I will say this seams like a hell of a light!

-bobby


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 27, 2007)

> I think that the "Non-Reverse" came about when they were describing switching modes. Once the unit is on, the switch acts like a forward clickie. Soft taps will get you to the next mode.


This is a good point, and shows that the traditional way of using a forward clicky -- for momentary-on, woudln't really work as each time you click it on, it will switch to a different level. IMHO a better way to do it would be like the VB-16, which have separate buttons for changing levels, and a regular forward clicky (the one sold in Dealer's Corner, at least) for actually turning the light off and on.


----------



## lowatts (Apr 27, 2007)

nakahoshi said:


> Just got my Dexlight in the mail!
> -bobby


nakahoshi, how did you get one so fast, the order codes were only sent out about a day ago? You didn't get it from DX?


----------



## nakahoshi (Apr 27, 2007)

lowatts said:


> nakahoshi, how did you get one so fast, the order codes were only sent out about a day ago? You didn't get it from DX?



 
DX asked me to be a test pilot for this light, and They delivered it as promised, 

I wont be chiming in any more till my review is done 
(will have that up tomorrow with pictures)

I also have 10 or so of the "order codes" to give out, dont know where those will be going yet. 

Have a nice weekend
-bobby


----------



## luminata (Apr 27, 2007)

Hmmmm. I have been debating for two days on this. the prospect of waiting a month to get it is not very appealing especially with Rexlight fiasco. Many unanswered questions once again. is only Nat. to be available? Heavier threads on production models is this a warning that there will be problems with the machining? (seems like a warning) ...This almost seems like a setup sales enticement to boost preorders on this which I am starting to think is just another REXLITE? dont mean to be a pessimist I am just sick of crappy lights with issues I really feel bad for all the poor souls who got taken to the cleaners on the Rexlite. that whole thing is/was completely unexcusable.


----------



## Nake (Apr 27, 2007)

Who got taken to the cleaners with Rexlight? I like mine.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 27, 2007)

I just a pre-production Dexlight X.1 3W Cree.












Dexlight X.1 3W Cree @ 58"






https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/163003


----------



## martytoo (Apr 27, 2007)

luminata said:


> I really feel bad for all the poor souls who got taken to the cleaners on the Rexlite. that whole thing is/was completely unexcusable.


 
Don't feel bad for me. I have to go to the cleaners during daylight hours (only open 7 to 5 here in New York) so I don't need my Rexlight for that.

For overall use - walking the dog at night (she's definitely not on a 7 to 5 schedule) etc. the Rexlight works fine. What didn't you like about yours?


----------



## luminata (Apr 27, 2007)

Juts kinda got a negative vibe from CPF members input on this forum. Thanx Ernsanada for reviewing this light. I have always valued your opinion and am glad when light makers send you product to be tested. I think I can make a more confidant decision now. I have to say I like the deep checkering on the proto why make it shallow ? better grip surface no?


----------



## ibcj (Apr 27, 2007)

If anyone has an invitation number that they aren't going to use, I would appreciate it.

****Got one, thanks !****


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 27, 2007)

luminata said:


> Juts kinda got a negative vibe from CPF members input on this forum. Thanx Ernsanada for reviewing this light. I have always valued your opinion and am glad when light makers send you product to be tested. I think I can make a more confidant decision now. I have to say I like the deep checkering on the proto why make it shallow ? better grip surface no?



I like the deeper checkering, it seems it might make the light grip better. If you grip the light better no drops no dings in your light.


----------



## orbital (Apr 27, 2007)

luminata said:


> ....... I really feel bad for all the poor souls who got taken to the cleaners on the Rexlite. that whole thing is/was completely unexcusable.




Really, tells us what you don't like about your Rexlight.

. .


----------



## ensile (Apr 28, 2007)

looks so kool, but 16 modes. wtf. two strobe frequencies is insane.


----------



## Tessaiga (Apr 28, 2007)

What in the world is PWN??? I've been looking around but nobody seems to use the actual words for that acronym..


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 28, 2007)

luminata said:


> ...I really feel bad for all the poor souls who got taken to the cleaners on the Rexlite..


Taken to the cleaners is a little harsh. Kai has been very quick to refund the $$ to whoever wanted out. There were no foreign exchange losses in my case (USD and Chinese RMB being locked together). Most of those who got theirs seem to be happy with them or haven't had any trouble selling them off.

There is always some adventure in joining a discounted pre-sale and this one hasn't had the bad outcomes of others like awr's.


----------



## jsr (Apr 28, 2007)

One thing that concerns me about the Dexlight is that is essentially a Jetbeam MKIIx with different machined exterior, which means the DOA and other issues people have had with the MKIIx may also carry over to the Dexlight. The Dexlight is likely made in the same factory and all parts are from the same supplier, so the quality issues with the MKIIx would seem likely to occur in the Dexlight also. I know many have gotten good MKIIx's, but too many have also had problems. With my luck, I know I'll be one of the ones with problems.

It'd be nice if DX got rid of advanced mode and just kept basic mode.


----------



## LiteBrite (Apr 28, 2007)

Tessaiga said:


> What in the world is PWN??? I've been looking around but nobody seems to use the actual words for that acronym..


 
Pulse Width Modulation. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## dardar (Apr 28, 2007)

LiteBrite said:


> Pulse With Modulation. Correct me if I am wrong.



pwM

Pulse width modulation


----------



## LiteBrite (Apr 28, 2007)

dardar said:


> pwM
> 
> Pulse width modulation


 
Thanks. I knew I was close.


----------



## BMRSEB (Apr 28, 2007)

Arghhhh!! Bit the bullet and ordered one, along with some 14500 batts and a charger.. I figure I should get similar perfomance of the Fenix P2/3D in a smaller form factor?
That's it for the year!! Well, maybe the LumaPower MRV..


----------



## Tessaiga (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the PWM guys!!!

PS.. simple english please... :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 

what exactly does it do?? I left all my electronics knowledge back in school many many moons ago... :naughty:


----------



## uk_caver (Apr 29, 2007)

Tessaiga said:


> what exactly does it do?? I left all my electronics knowledge back in school many many moons ago... :naughty:



It controls brightness by turning the LED on and off very rapidly, and can give different brightness levels by varying the fraction of the time the LED is on compared to the time it is off (ie varying (modulating) the relative widths of the pulses).

Above about 50 on/off cycles per second, the human eye averages out rapidly flickering light and gives the general sensation of a steady light.
However, if a PWM light or an object it is illuminating is moving rapidly, then there can be a strobe-like effect, where you can see multiple images of the light or object.
If you're looking at a PWM light and scan your eyes rapidly across your field of vision, you'll see a series of dots rather than a solid trail of light.

Depending on the frequency used for the PWM, the effect may be objectionable to some people - a slow PWM is more likely to be annoying.


----------



## bullpup (Apr 29, 2007)

Does anyone know when I have to use the coupon code before? I am still undecided. Thanks


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 29, 2007)

I used the perosnal invitation number an ordered 1 after i sent back the 2 C-LEs i returned, just needed to hear ernies views on the dexlight an thats it
made my mind up i was gona order the MKIIx but afta ernies review i went ahead with the dexlight hope it is worth it!!!

One more thing is DX says that the dexlight is not available to ship until 12th may but it says on my invoice that it is in stock but the ultrafire C3s that i ordered with it are waiting for the supplier hmmm!!!


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 30, 2007)

Another review to complement ernsanada's already posted review -

DEXlight X.1 Comparison Review - reviewed with Alkaline and NiMH AA.

vs. Fenix L1D-CE both on NiMH and max brightness


----------



## vetkaw63 (Apr 30, 2007)

Tessaiga said:


> Thanks for the PWM guys!!!
> 
> PS.. simple english please... :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> what exactly does it do?? I left all my electronics knowledge back in school many many moons ago... :naughty:




It gives sensitive people seizures and fan hunters something to complain about.
Mike


----------



## BobbyRS (Apr 30, 2007)

lexina said:


> I guess it's confirmed that the switch is a normal reverse-clicky.The note on the Jetbeam MkIIx (which has a similar light engine to the Dexlight) has a correction of the description from "non-reverse" to "reverse"


 
Thanks everyone for the help in figuring this out!

Ernsanada: As always, nice pics!

Well, I guess I am still a little hesitant at pulling the trigger as to what to buy. With so many variations of the same light.... variety is good I guess. I am beginning to wonder with the different variations of lights and multiple releases, if any of these lights can be combined for a better overall light. That's for another thread I guess.


----------



## cybertek (Apr 30, 2007)

bullpup said:


> Does anyone know when I have to use the coupon code before? I am still undecided. Thanks



I was sent a personal code (no expiry date) but I just got a mass email this morning from DX with code * DX704305.* It says "Good thru May 5th, 2007". I think it's good for anybody (especially if you didn't sign up for the invitation). But I'm pretty sure anyone on CPF wouldn't have that problem 

I'm guessing Kyle isn't getting the volume of preorders he thought so he opened it up.

Haven't jumped on this yet.. still looking at my options.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 30, 2007)

cybertek said:


> I was sent a personal code (no expiry date) but I just got a mass email this morning from DX with code * DX704305.* It says "Good thru May 5th, 2007". I think it's good for anybody (especially if you didn't sign up for the invitation). But I'm pretty sure anyone on CPF wouldn't have that problem
> 
> I'm guessing Kyle isn't getting the volume of preorders he thought so he opened it up.
> 
> Haven't jumped on this yet.. still looking at my options.



All invitation numbers are different numbers. I have a few extra and they are all different.


----------



## Randy Shackleford (Apr 30, 2007)

cybertek said:


> I was sent a personal code (no expiry date) but I just got a mass email this morning from DX with code * DX704305.* It says "Good thru May 5th, 2007". I think it's good for anybody (especially if you didn't sign up for the invitation). But I'm pretty sure anyone on CPF wouldn't have that problem


 got email with the same promo number, it's basically $5 off discount code the $45 list of Dexlight.


----------



## psyrens (Apr 30, 2007)

So, early subscribers' advantage is just 0.05$ :huh2: 
Interesting.



Randy Shackleford said:


> got email with the same promo number, it's basically $5 off discount code the $45 list of Dexlight.


----------



## Randy Shackleford (Apr 30, 2007)

cybertek said:


> I was sent a personal code (no expiry date) but I just got a mass email this morning from DX with code * DX704305.* It says "Good thru May 5th, 2007". I think it's good for anybody (especially if you didn't sign up for the invitation). But I'm pretty sure anyone on CPF wouldn't have that problem
> 
> I'm guessing Kyle isn't getting the volume of preorders he thought so he opened it up.
> 
> Haven't jumped on this yet.. still looking at my options.




got email with the same promo number, it's basically $5 off discount code the $45 list of Dexlight.



psyrens said:


> So, early subscribers' advantage is just 0.05$ :huh2:
> Interesting.



If you use it,  DX704305 is a discount coupon for $5.05 as well.

I think cybertek's theory about the volume of preorders may be the case.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 30, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> All invitation numbers are different numbers. I have a few extra and they are all different.



I guees you can say my .02$ is actually .05$. :laughing:


----------



## ow!myeyez (Apr 30, 2007)

i need to know if this is brighter than a gladius. if it is then i am sold on it! anyone know or have any insight?


----------



## KuoH (Apr 30, 2007)

It didn't help their case that I couldn't change my account password from back in their Fifth Unit days, but more importantly, I can't change my shipping address either! I got the preorder code and was all ready to order when I realized that they still had my old address. I tried their "beta" support form, and was promptly informed that I can't change my account info. They sure are making it hard for me to spend any money with them.

KuoH



Randy Shackleford said:


> I think cybertek's theory about the volume of preorders may be the case.


----------



## Randy Shackleford (Apr 30, 2007)

> If you use it,  DX704305 is a discount coupon for $5.05 as well.
> 
> I think cybertek's theory about the volume of preorders may be the case.
> 
> ...


 :thinking: 

DX doesn't even get my address until the paypal screen (and paypal fills it with my paypal addy)


----------



## KuoH (Apr 30, 2007)

You're right! It's been too long since I've bought anything from FU/DX, that I completely forgot they were Paypal only. I'm just too used to having to update my address with various websites when I move, that when confronted with no way to get to that info, I just assumed it couldn't be done. Still, they could've been a bit more helpful in their support reply other than to say, "sorry, that's not possible."

KuoH


----------



## Gryffin (May 2, 2007)

uk_caver said:


> It controls brightness by turning the LED on and off very rapidly, and can give different brightness levels by varying the fraction of the time the LED is on compared to the time it is off (ie varying (modulating) the relative widths of the pulses).



I think it's important to point out *why* you'd want to use PWM to vary the brightness.

First off all, since it's all done with a microprocessor, you can vary the brightness to a nearly infinite degree. Want exactly 47.3% of full? Easy. This allows multiple brightness modes (and signal modes, like SOS, strobe, or "standby"), since they're all just done by varying how long the light stays on or off. Beats the heck outta multiple resistor set-ups to provide multiple levels.

Secondly, and IMHO more importantly, it's more efficient. As I mentioned above, the traditional way to get mulitple output levels was to put a resistor in the circuit (with a multiple-position switch, multiple-contact twisty, etc.) to reduce the current to the LED; problem with that approach is that the resistor consumes battery power, converting it to heat rather than light. Especially with 4.2V Li-Ion batteries in small lights, the excess heat generated isn't negligible; I've found that low mode on several of my small lights can make 'em uncomfortable to hold in fairly short order.

As a few people mentioned before, some lights (think Photon) have been doing very sophisticated UIs for years using PWM; it's only lately that the circuitry has been available to do so in 3W lights like the Dexlight / JetBeam / Rexlight etc.


----------



## gunga (May 2, 2007)

Fenix UI is quite cool and it doesn't use PWM. I'm actually not sure how it works. Constant current has always been mentioned, but I;m still not sure how it works. They don't use a resistor setup...


----------



## RonM (May 2, 2007)

gunga said:


> Fenix UI is quite cool and it doesn't use PWM. I'm actually not sure how it works. Constant current has always been mentioned, but I;m still not sure how it works. They don't use a resistor setup...



Depends on the model. I have an L1D-CE and L0D-CE. PWM is used in the latter.


----------



## gunga (May 2, 2007)

You are correct, I meant the L1/2D and P2/3D series...


----------



## ==>***Are_YOU_Bright***? (May 2, 2007)

Dexlight :thumbsdow


----------



## uk_caver (May 2, 2007)

Gryffin said:


> I think it's important to point out *why* you'd want to use PWM to vary the brightness.
> 
> First off all, since it's all done with a microprocessor, you can vary the brightness to a nearly infinite degree. Want exactly 47.3% of full? Easy. This allows multiple brightness modes (and signal modes, like SOS, strobe, or "standby"), since they're all just done by varying how long the light stays on or off. Beats the heck outta multiple resistor set-ups to provide multiple levels.



Oh, absolutely, though once there's a microprocessor involved, it's not hard to make an infinitely variable linear regulator if the battery voltage and LED Vf are suitable for linear regulation.



Gryffin said:


> Secondly, and IMHO more importantly, it's more efficient. As I mentioned above, the traditional way to get mulitple output levels was to put a resistor in the circuit (with a multiple-position switch, multiple-contact twisty, etc.) to reduce the current to the LED; problem with that approach is that the resistor consumes battery power, converting it to heat rather than light. Especially with 4.2V Li-Ion batteries in small lights, the excess heat generated isn't negligible; I've found that low mode on several of my small lights can make 'em uncomfortable to hold in fairly short order.



That's a tricky one. Given the loss of efficiency with increasing current, things could work either way depending on the situation.
For example, taking measurements off the intensity/current graph for the Cree XR-E, it *seems* to indicate that at 100mA the output is about 17% of what it is at 1A. (Seoul P4 graphs give ~15.5%)
If defining the light output at 1A drive as 100 units, and imagining a 100% efficient voltage converter driving a 10% duty cycle PWM at 1A (Vf ~3.6V), that's roughly 0.36W consumption (just in power going in to the LED) for an average 10 units of light.
With a resistor limited (or linear) constant 100mA drive from a 4.2V source, that'd be 0.42W coming out of the battery for 17 units of light, (equivalent to 14.5 units for 0.36W at the 100mA efficiency level).

However, there is still the issue of avoiding tint shift at particularly low currents with a constant current drive.
Also, even though I didn't cherry-pick the figures above, the graphs may not be a perfect guide, and the maths may well depend quite critically on what figures are chosen for the desired average current and the 'on' current of the PWM, and sometimes give answers favouring PWM. It's just that the efficiency question isn't all a one-way-street.

For running at very low average currents with a switching regulator, a PWM setup using a relatively low 'on' current could certainly have efficiency advantages over one using a higher current, since much of the wasted power resulting from a higher Vf at high currents could be avoided.


----------



## Gryffin (May 3, 2007)

uk_caver said:


> Also, even though I didn't cherry-pick the figures above, the graphs may not be a perfect guide, and the maths may well depend quite critically on what figures are chosen for the desired average current and the 'on' current of the PWM, and sometimes give answers favouring PWM. It's just that the efficiency question isn't all a one-way-street.



Damn... I learn something new every day. 

(And if I'm not careful, sometimes I learn _two_ things!!  )


----------



## 2xTrinity (May 3, 2007)

> First off all, since it's all done with a microprocessor, you can vary the brightness to a nearly infinite degree. Want exactly 47.3% of full? Easy. This allows multiple brightness modes (and signal modes, like SOS, strobe, or "standby"), since they're all just done by varying how long the light stays on or off. Beats the heck outta multiple resistor set-ups to provide multiple levels.


Another advantage of PWM is that there is no color shift. LEDs that look "nice" a high current (that is, slightly yellow/green tinted, 5000K white), tend to look excessively greenish at low current. Keeping color absolutely the same is nice. 

However, there are also advantages to current-limiting, the LEDs are usually more efficient at partial current (until you get below around ~100mA I believe), so the improvement in battery life will be more significant if current is limited, rather than Pure PWM. It's also possible to program in a "hybrid" approach, that is, use current limit to a point (say, stop once the current is lowered to the optimum level), then use PWM to get lower from there.



> Secondly, and IMHO more importantly, it's more efficient. As I mentioned above, the traditional way to get mulitple output levels was to put a resistor in the circuit (with a multiple-position switch, multiple-contact twisty, etc.) to reduce the current to the LED; problem with that approach is that the resistor consumes battery power, converting it to heat rather than light. Especially with 4.2V Li-Ion batteries in small lights, the excess heat generated isn't negligible; I've found that low mode on several of my small lights can make 'em uncomfortable to hold in fairly short order.


While lights with a simple two-level switch just throw resistance in series, that is not the only way to do it. It's possible to have multiple _regulated_ current levels as follows:

Most of these switching power supplies use a transistor and a high-resistance resistor (called a sense resistor) to measure what the current is, and adjust it accordingly. If the "sensed" current is too low, the circuit increases the drive current. If the "sensed" current is too high, it backs off the drive current.

Changing the value of that sense resistor to a lower resistance causes a larger "sense" current to flow, which causes the driver to supply a lower drive current. Increasing the sense-resistance causes the drive current to go up. Hooking up a two-resistor switch, or infinitely variable potentiomter to that portion of the driver circuit -- not to the battery -- allows for multiple _regulated_ ouptut levels without any additional power waste. I'm guessing this is how Fenix does it, except that instead of using a physical switch, they use an electronic switch to determine which sense-resistor is actually hooked up. This won't give extremely low levels though, so PWM can be used to make the output even dimmer, or do things like strobe, SOS etc.

In the case of tiny drivers though like the L0D-CE, or photon freedom, this sort of circuit is usually too big to physically fit, that is why PWM is used instead (can be done with a single microchip).


----------



## uk_caver (May 3, 2007)

I started off with a homebuild light using linear regulation for high, medium and low levels (low being ~20-30mA), and then changed to get the low level running via PWM with an on current of roughly 100mA. That did solve a slight flicker at low power levels, but I didn't really notice any colour difference (this was with Lux Is and IIIs a few years ago).
However, I guess that in use, anything outside the spot beam (whether spill from the spot beam or flood from a specific flood LED) was sufficiently dimly lit at the low power level that colour vision was starting to drop out anyway - brown and tinted grey rock and mud would tend to just lose colour rather than change colour, and that still happened with the PWM version.


----------



## adnj (May 3, 2007)

Those presses get you to standby. The light with give a quick blick ever 5 or ten secinds. You can switch off at any level in advanced mode.


enLIGHTenment said:


> The UI looks just a little bit wonky on this thing. 14 presses (!) to turn the light off when in advanced mode? I'll pass.


----------



## psyrens (May 9, 2007)

Today is May 10th in HK.
Has anyone got any news from them?:thinking:


----------



## LiteBrite (May 13, 2007)

Here is the e-mail I received this saturday:

*5/12/2007*



Dear (me),

Your order has been shipped from the fulfillment center. It should be received within 10-14 days (3 to 4 days for EMS Express).


----------



## mpc (May 13, 2007)

Dexlight: Same here - mine shows in the dealextreme account section with as shipped via tracked Air Mail with a tracking number. Obviously it will take a couple of days for it to appear in the post office online tracking.

Rexlight: the IP blocking message has appeared again.  so I can't check my account.


----------



## LGCubana (May 13, 2007)

*Duplicate info*


----------



## psyrens (May 13, 2007)

I got shipping notice too.
Also, they listed new picture which look like the final product.
It looks like they REALLY shipped it


----------



## orbital (May 13, 2007)

Wasn't sure if this was posted before.

http://www.dexlight.com/

Wonder if Kyle will be open to customer demands as Ricky is at Lumapower?


----------



## SEMIJim (May 13, 2007)

orbital said:


> Wasn't sure if this was posted before.
> 
> http://www.dexlight.com/


That looks like a pretty nice light for the money.


----------



## mchlwise (May 14, 2007)

I got a shipping notice over the weekend too. 

They said "shipping on May 12 sharp" or something like that, and guess what... they actually did. 

Another point towards buying from DealExtreme and against buying from KaiDomain. 

Can't wait to get this light. :rock:


----------



## DenisD (May 14, 2007)

Anybody knows the frequency of its PWM?


----------



## Mr.Urahara reloaded (May 15, 2007)

I got a shipping notice too!

I placed my order two days ago, that was fast!

According to other threads the PWM rate should be significant higher than 
JetBeams 70 hz. But i don#t know it exactly:shrug:

I can tell you when mine arrives. should be here within the next 1-2 weeks.


MfG Mr. Urahara


----------



## reisco (May 15, 2007)

Fairly new to all this (3rd post, been reading a lot though). Almost bought the Dexlight today based on the 150 lumens, but then started thinking.

The Dexlight was compared aginast the Fenix L1D CE earlier and looks to be similar in brightness. The Fenix L1D CE has according to Lightreviews.com ~45 lumens overall. I briefly purchased the RiverRock Luxeon III Led from Target (claims around 70 Lumens on the box, didn't like the camo and returned it) which is a rebranded Nuwai X-3 (or X-1??) and it has around 42 lumens max according to Lightreviews.com with 2AA. 

The Dexlight claims 150 Max Lumes and the RiverRock claims 70. Based on Lightreviews.com, neither (using the L1D CE as a surrogate for the Dexlight) reach their max output. So I assume that both of the manufactures are giving the Lumens at the emitter vs. at some distance (1 meter)

So the only thing you pick up for about $20 dollars more (The RiverRock is around $22) is one less AA battery, hence a shorter light, with roughly the same output (not sure about runtime), and several different modes. I am thinking that I would rather buy two of the Target lights (or Nuwai) for the same price as one Dexlight and just use rechargeables. I rather liked the feel of the RiverRock, but do see an advantage of the shorter Dexlight. But two is always better than one.....

Am I missing something and completely off base?






Also, the 150 lumens for the Dexlight, where does that come into play?


----------



## cybertek (May 15, 2007)

I think they give those figures using a 14500 3.7v rechargeable Lithium battery (about the same size as a AA). While 150 lumens might be a little exaggerated. I'd be surprised if it didn't hit 100+ lumens.

My order placed on 5.5.07 still says "Ready for shipment shortly" 

Geez I'm still waiting for my AA MTE light from them.. ordered over a month ago. So I'm not holding my breath for it to come within 2 weeks.


----------



## psyrens (May 15, 2007)

@reisco
I agree with cybertek.
I also think that their number is based on 14500 instead of alkaline AA (including energizer e2) battery which is the only option for L1Dce.
With 14500 L1Dce produce more than 100lumen, but it's not recommended by fenix.
I expect dexlight produce more than 100lm because it looks like a clone of jetbeam MkIIx.


----------



## Nake (May 15, 2007)

For comparison purposes, using a ceilng bounce with a lux meter. My P1D CE which has been measured at 110lm shows a number of 145. My MKIIx, same as the Dexlight I assume, shows 190. Based on those figures and an unscientific guess, I would say the MKIIx/Dexlight is producing 135lm. Batteries used were a 14500 and a R123.
An L1D with a 14500 puts out about the same light as a P1D CE on primary.


----------



## Norm (May 17, 2007)

Received my DXlight today exactly the same brightness an tint as Rexlight both on 14500, tint is very white, finish is slightly better than Rexlight, (Rexlight has some quite sharp 90 degree corners that would be nicer rounded off). I just remembered that Rexlight was $30 and DXlight was $40 so the finish should be better. Very happy with both.
Norm


----------



## Nake (May 17, 2007)

Are you sure about the brightness, because my MKIIx, on a 14500 puts out twice as much light as my Rexlight with the same batt. I'm assuming the Dexlight should have the same circuitry as the MKIIx from descriptive indications.


----------



## Norm (May 17, 2007)

Nake said:


> Are you sure about the brightness, because my MKIIx, on a 14500 puts out twice as much light as my Rexlight with the same batt. I'm assuming the Dexlight should have the same circuitry as the MKIIx from descriptive indications.


The beam looks identical. PWM looks slower on Rexlight.
Rexlight on the left.
Norm


----------



## Nake (May 17, 2007)

Is that the 100% setting on the Dexlight?


----------



## Norm (May 17, 2007)

Nake said:


> Is that the 100% setting on the Dexlight?


Yes


----------



## Nake (May 17, 2007)

Wow, that's a bummer. I thought it would be the same as the MKIIx. Well, mines in the mail, will see if it's the same as yours shortly.


----------



## T4R06 (May 17, 2007)

@norm - what brand of 14500 are you using? i have a couple of AW's 3.7 here and also waiting for dexlight to arrived.

in that case still the king of 14500 is MKIIX.


----------



## Norm (May 17, 2007)

T4R06 said:


> @norm - what brand of 14500 are you using? i have a couple of AW's 3.7 here and also waiting for dexlight to arrived.
> 
> in that case still the king of 14500 is MKIIX.


Ultrafire unprotected.
Norm


----------



## psyrens (May 17, 2007)

Given the 100% brightness of Dxlight is almost identical of the max in rexlight, DXlight's max brightness is not even close to 100lm? :thumbsdow 




T4R06 said:


> @norm - what brand of 14500 are you using? i have a couple of AW's 3.7 here and also waiting for dexlight to arrived.
> 
> in that case still the king of 14500 is MKIIX.


----------



## Nake (May 17, 2007)

Let's hope Norm got a bad one.


----------



## psyrens (May 17, 2007)

Strange. I forgot ersananda's review.
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=163003
According to his review and beamshots, it looks dexlight is at least as bright as Jet MKIIx.
Maybe they change the output iof final product.
Whatever the reason is, it's bummer.


----------



## Norm (May 17, 2007)

Nake said:


> Let's hope Norm got a bad one.


Thanks very much  Maybe Norm got an exceptional Rexlight 
Norm


----------



## megahurts (May 17, 2007)

I can't get the search to work just right, so can anyone in here tell me how long shipping takes when you order from dealextreme to the US. Sorry if this is off topic.


----------



## mpc (May 19, 2007)

I got my Dexlight this morning from the post office. It was working fine, then just died on me. I've only tried it on a new alkaline (Duracell) so far. Is there anything I can do to "reset" the torch before I have a look at the switch ?

Thanks

[edit] It was the base of the body tube. The anodisation was covering the rim, with a few gentle circular twists onto some carbide paper - the problem was fixed. Panic Over


----------



## Nake (May 21, 2007)

I got my Dexlight X1 today. Nice light, finish is good and has a white beam. It's brighter than my Rexlight, but not as bright as my MKIIx. I ran some tests using a lux meter with ceiling bounce. These figures are for comparison purposes. Both lights used a 14500 with 4.0V

Basic 
X1..................MKIIx
default...130 med...92
low........13 low....16
max.......150 max...140
med.......54
Advance
70%.......130 70%...165
80%.......140 80%...175
90%.......150 90%...190
100%.....160 100%..205

I noticed that the numbers showing 100 or more lux started out 10-15 numbers higher, then came down in a few seconds as the light got warmer. I tried to screw the pill out to look at the emitter for thermal paste but it was glued in. Didn't want to damage the light trying to get it out as I might try selling it to Norm.




I do like the light, no need to go into advance mode to get a bright setting


----------



## T4R06 (May 21, 2007)

@nake - i dont understand the numbering. (100%..205) 205lumens??? and also the med...54???


----------



## Nake (May 21, 2007)

T4R06 said:


> @nake - i dont understand the numbering. (100%..205) 205lumens??? and also the med...54???


 
The %s are the 4 highest light levels in the advance mode on the X1 and MKIIx. I typed them in columns but it didn't come out that way. The numbers after verbal settings and %s are what my lux meter reads. I have it on a shelf in the closet 18" from the ceiling and place a light just below the sensor. Not lumens but good for comparing light outputs.

addition; The light can be brought back to basic from advance by shutting off in the first strobe setting or any of the settings after the percent settings. Won't work in any of the percent settings.

*Advanced mode chart:*





This picture if for the MKIIx, but you'll get the idea. The X1 has a 10% between the 5 and 20.


----------



## Gryffin (May 21, 2007)

Nake said:


> I got my Dexlight X1 today. Nice light, finish is good and has a white beam. It's brighter than my Rexlight, but not as bright as my MKIIx.


Just got mine today, but in my case, it's noticeably brighter than my JetBeam MkIIx. I even swapped batteries (AW's protected 14500s) to make sure they weren't a factor. On high, though, it gets pretty warm pretty fast, moreso than my JetBeam or LiteFlux LF-1.

The threads aren't as buttery smooth as those on the JetBeam, but I like the checkering and "stepped" tailcap better; they make for a more secure cigar grip than the somewhat slippery MkIIx. 

I took the switch apart to swap out the switch cover, and it's the same smallish switch mechanism as the JetBeam MkIIx, but it's easier to press. (The MkIIx is pretty stiff.) 

Likewise, the switch covers are the same set as comes with the Jetbeam: black, orange, red, and a feeble glow-in-the-dark green. How feeble? I have one of those UltraFire 1xAA lights with a GITD cover (DealExtreme calls it the "VIPPA") that glows twice as bright, and for twice as long, for $12. For $40, couldn't they use a decent GITD material for the Dexlight?

Overall, though, Ilike this light a lot so far. Don't think it'll bump my LF-1 from my EDC, though, unless Kyle sources a forward-clicky switch for the Dexlight!


----------



## Nake (May 21, 2007)

Yea, I forgot to mention the threads. Mine were clean but dry. The tailcap actually squeaked. After Nyogel threads are very smooth.

Maybe my MKIIx is exceptional. With my testing the U2 Style is only 10 points above it.


----------



## mchlwise (May 30, 2007)

I've been enjoying my Dexlight for a few days now. 

I'm really happy with it. 

I'm running it on a 14500, and it's REALLY bright on high. It's just slightly brighter than my P2Dce (which also runs at 3 volts on the 123 cell). 

I did some runtime testing, and on my 700mah unprotected 14500 cells, I get a good 35 minutes on high before it starts to dim. Not bad. 

When I first got it, I kept managing to get myself stuck in "advanced mode", much to my wife's amusement. her-->  :mecry: <--me 



During one of CPF's brief up moments, I saw a post indicating that it should be shut off during one of the strobes to get back to "general mode", and since then my wife has made a lot less fun of me (though I still get the occasional "Advance mode? " if she hears more than a couple clicks in a row). 

Great little light. :thumbsup:


----------



## BMRSEB (May 31, 2007)

I received mine a few days ago as well and love it. Although the threads (and twisting action) are not as smooth as my RexLight (sold), it's not bad. Probably a shot of Nyogel might help that.. 



Oh and thanks again to the CPF crew, Sasha & Co., for bringing this site back up!! I was lost without it!!!:mecry:

And also love the multiple quote feature, they have that feature on another forum I visit, it's pretty cool/convenient.


----------



## T4R06 (May 31, 2007)

Norm said:


> Received my DXlight today exactly the same brightness an tint as Rexlight both on 14500, tint is very white, finish is slightly better than Rexlight, (Rexlight has some quite sharp 90 degree corners that would be nicer rounded off). I just remembered that Rexlight was $30 and DXlight was $40 so the finish should be better. Very happy with both.
> Norm



got mine before the sirte went down.
@norm - my dexlight has the same brightness on MKIIX. and i really like this because the UI is more enhanced than MKIIX

on MKIIX on advanced mode, to able to get back on normal mode you have to tap the tailcap at least 80%

while on DX you just tap only once (strobe) then turn it off and after 2sec you will go back to normal mode. or while on strobe, tap and hold release tap again you will go back to normal mode.


----------



## mpc (May 31, 2007)

Okay, turns out I do have a faulty Dexlight. I thought it was excess anodising on the base of the body tube preventing current from flowing. I returned it to DX yesterday. Details of the problem are:

It worked perfectly at first on Duracell AA, all the modes/advanced etc. Then when I came to use it again, it wouldn't turn on. No amount of clicking the switch, cleaning, changing the battery or tightening the tubes would do anything. I left the light for a few hours - and it worked again !. Then a few hours later - it didn't. Over a period of a few days, it would work and then stop and require 'resting' before it could be used again.

I don't think this is anything to do with the switch or contacts because when it does work I can click away through all the modes with no errors at all or flickering (other than PWM  ) - or I can disassemble/reassemble with no effect on operation. It must be something with the head itself.

Just so you know. The feel and finish of my Dexlight was great.


----------



## HiltiHome (May 31, 2007)

My Jetbeam C-LE does exactly the same thing.


----------



## Frank Maddix (Jun 13, 2007)

dig-it said:


> Now we just need someone in Huston to come out with a Texlight.


Haha! LOL.
And if David Beckham were into flashlights he would have a Beckslight.


----------



## kanarie (Jun 13, 2007)

My Dexlight is really bright ;blows away my Fenix LOD-CE both on li-ion


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 13, 2007)

kanarie said:


> My Dexlight is really bright ;blows away my Fenix LOD-CE both on li-ion


Really? According to my home made milk carton lightbox, my L0D-CE on 10440 has about the same output as my DX X.1 on AW protected 14500 (both on max).


----------



## Weskix (Jun 14, 2007)

I have an extra promo code that I never used. PM me if anyone wants it. <---- No Longer Available


----------



## Frank Maddix (Jun 25, 2007)

big beam said:


> That UI looks familiar doesn't it
> DON


I've now got one and I think the UI is a little odd: it comes on in 'default' mode, then goes low, high and medium. The 'high' looks just the same as the default, so my logic says that the 'default' mode is assignable (ie comes on in whatever mode you left it in). But there's no mention of this in the user manual (a nice touch, but no good if it's missing information).
Anyone discovered anything about this?
(Other than that, it's a great light, and works fine on 14500's because of the PWM)


----------



## Nake (Jun 25, 2007)

The lux numbers I took show default to be a little dimmer than max(high).


----------



## corbin (Jun 25, 2007)

wow, I think I will pick one up for my sister.


----------



## garence (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm very impressed by this little LED flashlight. Would it be considered the best flashlight value available in the sub 90mm category? It certainly looks like it. I noticed it has a cheaper sibling named the X.V, but the X.1 seems to have a better quality look about it and far more modes (not to mention that it comes with a bunch of nice accessories).

I've got a few small Peak LED Solutions lights (Kilimanjaro, McKinley, Fujiyama, etc) and really like them for their size, build quality, and power. But I like the idea of having more than just one mode (the Peak lights have one setting). The X.V certainly has a reasonable selection of 3 modes, but the X.1 is impressive with 16.

Despite the X.1 being nearly twice the price of the X.V, is it worth getting, or is there another flashlight that has impressed the CPF more?


----------



## OCDGearhead (May 13, 2008)

Oculus Sinister said:


> The Dexlight X1 has its own page now more picture and details:http://dexlight.dealextreme.com/
> 
> Pretty good specifications. The UI seems the same as JetBeam MKIIx.
> 
> ...


 
Hey thanks Oculus, I just signed up. Looking forward to this one. Hopefully the heating issues have been resolved vis a vis the Jetbeam.

Good price too.:naughty:


----------

